# Not mud, but a completely torn up yard!



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

So since we got the second dog, the grass has suffered big time in the back yard. Mainly it is from them running and fetching a lot, skidding and tearing up the grass which never grows back. So in the fall, we fenced off 1/3 of the yard just for the dogs as a play/potty area, hoping they'd potty in the corner and have the rest of the area for play. It is gated so we can let them into the bigger yard for fetching. The bigger yard is much better now and poop free.

Well they have really torn up their smaller, fenced area big time, just running, wrestling, etc. I do not leave them out there for any amount of time (15 minutes and usually they are at the door to come in) but still they have managed to turn it into a desolate space. The grass is about half gone except the potty area is nice and green @@. We let them out from sliding glass doors on a deck. The spot at the bottom of the stairs turned into a dirt/mud pit within 2 weeks so we put a mat there. Now the rest of the area is turning to dirt. To make it worse, this week they decided it would be fun to dig holes in the yard too. I could not believe how big of holes 2 dogs made in 10 minutes.

I need to do something so it is not all dirt. Is there any kind of grass or anything we can put down that would be safe for them to play on but not just be a dirt pit? I cannot keep the dogs clean and if it rains we are going to be a mess!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's the million dollar question!!! 

Honestly if we ever have $$$ I want to "reverse" my yard. Normally you see patios in the middle with grass and gardens around the outside. Well with the GSDs patrolling the fence (and I swear there is something about how *GSDs* move that makes it worse! They kick up dirt and tear up grass just trotting around) I want to put decorative pavers around the perimeter with some potted plants or herb gardens in large urns.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Here is what I did about seven years ago. Fenced off about a third of the yard. This section is the "dog yard". To cut down on mud, we lay down the same footing that you find in play grounds at parks. Wood chips. We rake it off the fence weekly, otherwise it can build up along the fence line and can put a great deal of pressure on the wooden fence. 

Poo pick up is easy. The dogs don't bother the wood chips (they don't chew them or swallow them). There is a gate between the dog yard and the human yard, so I can open it up and play fetch, etc. It has really worked well for us.
Sheilah


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah we have one side fenced... that is the side that is a wreck! Wood chips sound a little hard on the feet for running around and playing in. I would like to have at least *some* grass, too. Any other ideas?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I want to put decorative pavers around the perimeter with some* potted plants or herb gardens in large urns*.


I use the big (fake) wooden whiskey barrels. I plant foilage that requires little maintenance like ferns in them. They aren't even bothered if the dog's potty in them. Sometimes during rough play, a dog may end up knocked inside one. That doesn't even bother the ferns.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a gorgeous water feature. It's a waterfall that cascades into a pond. The height of the waterfall is about 10 feet and the pond is four feet deep and about 10 feet across. It is surrounded by a sea of mud. The dogs love to chase each other around it. 
I going to fix this by installing a privacy fence so the neighbors don't have to look at it. I haven't had young healthy dogs for a long time so I'll just live with the mud for a few years. I'll fix the yard when they slow down a bit.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What about using mulch? It's much easier on the feet and not too expensive, it also will keep from the muddy paws. I'm sure there's certain types that you would have to stay away from but, I'm sure there's one you could use.
My only other suggestion would be to put down pea gravel and then add some nice large decorative planters that they couldn't knock over. They also make some pretty nice astroturf these days, some look like real grass!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mulch attracts bugs. I have the same problem as everyone else, we keep adding river rock. My gardens are usually left alone, but a few of my ornamental plants(contorted filbert and rhododendrons) are a mess. The dogs bash into their fragile winter branches and break them off. 
Luckily they don't go into the pond.

You can see the dirt/mud paths on each side of the stone...can't grow grass so will add more stepping stones.








Where do they like to lay?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jane, I LOVE your landscaping!! 
Our large backyard at the house we just moved from was always a mess. It was always damp, and the dogs just tore it up. There was a path all the way around from them patrolling the perimeter. Then the rest was from chasing balls, rough housing, etc. I pretty much just gave up. So far, the small fenced in yard we have now is OK. They did destroy the two plants by the garage... but I will fence those off in the spring. I don't have an answer, but I share your misery.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, Jag. I love gardening/landscaping and in Summer or warmer temps, I'm never, ever inside.
I hate being in the house! I wish I lived in a mild climate. 
But that wouldn't solve the mud problem, I'm sure.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I just thank god the neighbors can't see my backyard because it is fenced. I keep some old towels by the door so I can wipe off the majority of the mud and have him lay on a towel until the rest is dried and I can brush it off. In the spring I either do a little sod operation (getting some grass from where it is invading my garden beds or patio and moving it), or plant grass.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

forget about the yard. it's the dog's yard. keep
towels near the door so you can wipe them off
when they come in. it's easier and cheaper than 
trying to keep the yard in good shape.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> forget about the yard. it's the dog's yard. keep
> towels near the door so you can wipe them off
> when they come in. it's easier and cheaper than
> trying to keep the yard in good shape.


Yes, but it doesn't look nice to go out and sit in that way! I'd give my left arm to have Jane's back yard! When we buy a house, Jane, we'll pay you to come help us create something great like what you've got. I've always wanted a waterfall and fish....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That was a birthday gift! I had a small pre-formed pond that would probably winter the fish, but we decided to go larger. I wish I'd spent more time designing the waterfall, it was a quickie....fall/had to get it done type deal. Though we did it all ourselves. A friend hired hers to be done, spent about 20 grand on all the rock/landscaping. She wishes she'd have made a larger/deeper pond. Darn blue herons love to feast if they can. So far, we've only lost one koi(skimmer catch) in the past 5 yrs.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

With all the rain and snow melt and dog wear and tear in my yard, I am going to start having mud wrestling contests.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You don't want to see my yard. I have a few green spots left, everything else is completely torn up, except for the frontyard, we keep that one pretty for the public. LOL


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok onyx I am officially jealous! I have the UGLIEST backyard ever. Cant wait to move.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Liesje said:


> It's the million dollar question!!!
> 
> Honestly if we ever have $$$ I want to "reverse" my yard. Normally you see patios in the middle with grass and gardens around the outside. Well with the GSDs patrolling the fence (and I swear there is something about how *GSDs* move that makes it worse! They kick up dirt and tear up grass just trotting around) I want to put decorative pavers around the perimeter with some potted plants or herb gardens in large urns.


I think this must be true. A friend invited me and Jerry over to play with her dog. She has a large lab and is a dog groomer with lots of friends who bring their dogs over to play, but her yard was fine when we got there. After about 15 minutes of the dogs running and playing, the grass was torn up so badly from Jerry. I felt bad about it, but luckily she didn't care at all.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Are there new products on the market since this thread was started 5 years ago? I'm hoping I can get advice on the best surface for the dog's side yard. We have multiple short 'frisbee chasing incorporated into training' sessions daily, and my side yard is down to dirt. 

For my subtropical climate, is *fine pea gravel* the best product to put down? I don't want something too coarse that will tear up his feet and nails when he brakes, or too hard that will impact on his joints. *Sand* would just be tracked through the house. *Synthetic turf* isn't an option as it will be too hot for 5 months of the year. *Mulch* would harbour unwanted pests, micro-organisms and splinters, and would be tracked inside.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

pea gravel doesn't stay contained unless you have it bordered and lower than the rest of the area. I still have river rock(which is not as easy to spread) for high traffic area. My current young dog has made a race track, it is sand and I won't use anything else to cover it. It is easy on his feet, and dusty when we don't have rain, but it is safe.
I try to keep him from running in and out to avoid muddy footprints inside, some days are easier than others. I have a microfiber bath rug that doesn't slip at the door I use, it does take some of the dirt off the paws. 
Cedar mulch may help with bugs, but I don't want splinters in the foot, so no way would I use a mulch on the higher traffic areas.
This is the Gambits racetrack, I pray every day he isn't injured! https://www.facebook.com/jane.biegh...000076707255/1273354356010442/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> pea gravel doesn't stay contained unless you have it bordered and lower than the rest of the area. I still have river rock(which is not as easy to spread) for high traffic area. My current young dog has made a race track, it is sand and I won't use anything else to cover it. It is easy on his feet, and dusty when we don't have rain, but it is safe.
> I try to keep him from running in and out to avoid muddy footprints inside, some days are easier than others. I have a microfiber bath rug that doesn't slip at the door I use, it does take some of the dirt off the paws.
> Cedar mulch may help with bugs, but I don't want splinters in the foot, so no way would I use a mulch on the higher traffic areas.
> This is the Gambits racetrack, I pray every day he isn't injured! https://www.facebook.com/jane.biegh...000076707255/1273354356010442/?type=3&theater


Thanks for the link, such fun! I may see if there's a coarse sand in a practical colour (i.e. it doesn't show on our floor tiles). available for our race track.


----------

